# Severum-proof Plants



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

Ok.. I know you can keep severums in a planted aquarium but heres the deal. I think my 55 would look boring without at least a few plants, Ive been testing out various crap..

pigmy chain swords - he ignores little sprouts, waits till they grow , then tears them up

anacharis - was fine for about 4 days with them , but I just cought him tearing one up 5 minutes after replanting it.

Heres the funny thing: he only does it when im not watching him, if I catch him doing it , he will immediately stop and go about doing some other fishlike act such as innocently swimming under a peice of driftwood


any ideas for things that would be hard for him to destroy?


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*Severums and plants*

Have you tried Java Ferns, or riccia on rocks / wood? What about other fast growing stem plants that are less plant like- hornwort or foxtail? 

Keep me updated as I have Severums and would love to plop them in the planted tank rather than keep them in with the turtles.


----------



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

My gold severum almost never touches any plants, ok, very rarely I do see some bite marks. Maybe because I raised it since it was small in a planted tank.
Here is my 55 gallon with a gold severum.


----------



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

Im jelious.. My green severum is 3 years old and hes only about 5 inches total.. maybe a bit bigger, he eats everything so far, Im going to try java fern soon though.


----------



## creepingdeath086 (Aug 21, 2004)

i have several large south american cichlids, if you were looking for a floating plant, a water hyasinth (spelled wrong), would work


----------

